# Cancelled show



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, as y'all know, I own a coffee shop which doubles as an art gallery. I book various artists to come and show their art, painters and photographers alike.

I have worked hard to book artists for the remaining year and recently, one of them decided not to exhibit due to 'personal issues'. So it happens that it's supposed to open on the last day of June! What timing, right??

I have tried to call various remaining artists to see if I can push their shows closer to end of June, to no avail. At this point I started fretting and worrying, until my wife told me _"why don't you put an exhibit of your works together?"_  That being said, I realized I had plenty of BW photos of a local landmark, an old abandoned gold mine which I visit often with my 4x5. All I needed is printing them. So, for the next three some weeks I will be focusing on printing all the needed pictures, also writing a short essay about the gold mine and have a go with the show.

People, wish me luck!...  My first exhibit ever and it sort of scares me...


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

Good Luck!
Im sure it will turn out great!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats! That's very exciting. I'm looking forward to seeing your exhibit. Please make sure to post the details.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2008)

Best o' luck!


----------



## Battou (Jun 10, 2008)

Best way to do it right there. Throw your own out there as a stopgap to keep the show running, I don't see much possibility for failure, in fact it may prove benifitial to your coffee house and the shows you hold.

Best of luck.


----------



## craig (Jun 10, 2008)

I doubt luck will have anything to do with it. The show will be amazing! Will also give me even more reason to cruise down there. PM me if you need help in any way shape or form.

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

That sounds like a good twist of fate for you.  The best of luck to you.


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 11, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out. I'd bet you have the time of your life. Good luck.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I am working on it as we speak... Will let y'all know.


----------



## usayit (Jun 11, 2008)

good luck!!!  Wow sounds like a great coffee shop you have there.

Don't forget that your encyclopedia worth of knowledge about antique cameras might also be an interesting addition to your show....  at least for me it would be...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 11, 2008)

Universal energy works in mysterious ways at times.  This could well be your calling card.  Good Luck!

Uhhh, how's that essperso going?  There is a chance I could be your way late summer / early fall.  Sedona ring a bell?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Universal energy works in mysterious ways at times.  This could well be your calling card.  Good Luck!
> 
> Uhhh, how's that essperso going?  There is a chance I could be your way late summer / early fall.  Sedona ring a bell?



Espresso business is going well, I thrive on other people's addiction to caffeine. 

Hey, Sedona's great! Bring cameras, you will not be disappointed. It's about an hour and a half N of Phoenix. There are other places to see, if you come this way. Just S of Sedona (30 min. or so) there is the town of Jerome, a must see. Also, near Sedona there are the Hidden Ruins, also pretty spectacular.

And while in Phoenix, I know this incredible coffee shop... 

Let me know when you're coming.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 12, 2008)

I responded to somebody on Craigslist looking to put art on their walls in their restaurant. I arrived at the appointed time, sat around and waited for the manager to show up as agreed and he never did. About an hour later he rang but I was miles away by then. I never even bothered answering the phone and he never even bothered emailing an apology or leaving an apology on voicemail.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rhys said:


> I responded to somebody on Craigslist looking to put art on their walls in their restaurant. I arrived at the appointed time, sat around and waited for the manager to show up as agreed and he never did. About an hour later he rang but I was miles away by then. I never even bothered answering the phone and he never even bothered emailing an apology or leaving an apology on voicemail.



Too bad you don't live closer! What that manager did was unprofessional. It's kind of the reverse of what I went through with this artist that canceled. He simply called me to say "Sorry, I have some personal issues, can't do the show". Now, I understand 'personal issues' and a cancellation but the guy never made any attempts to find a replacement, as per our agreement. That, my friend, was also unprofessional. Needless to say he'll never be back in our gallery.

Meanwhile...  Off to the printer I go with the first batch. Woohoo...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2008)

The Grand Opening was last night and I had two wonderful TPF members visiting! MissMia and flygning (aka Christina and Victoria) were very kind to come and give me encouraging words. 

You girls rock!!!:hail:

We talked about a possible meet-up at the Canyon deChelly in March, with a chance to have with us a photographer from the Arizona Highways (famous for their incredible photography), to do a workshop. We could cover the Canyon deChelly and Monument Valley in two-three days.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a thought but... Where are you? Everything points toward Arizona.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Just a thought but... Where are you? Everything points toward Arizona.


 
Yep! Phoenix AZ.  PM sent...


----------



## MissMia (Jun 29, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> The Grand Opening was last night and I had two wonderful TPF members visiting! MissMia and flygning (aka Christina and Victoria) were very kind to come and give me encouraging words.
> 
> You girls rock!!!:hail:
> 
> We talked about a possible meet-up at the Canyon deChelly in March, with a chance to have with us a photographer from the Arizona Highways (famous for their incredible photography), to do a workshop. We could cover the Canyon deChelly and Monument Valley in two-three days.



You are the one that rocks! We were lucky enough to have Mitica100 play the violin for us - it was amazing :hail: and gorgeous photographs too!  

Canyon deChelly and Monument Valley would be great fun for a TPF meet-up!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like the fear of exhibition went away


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> Sounds like the fear of exhibition went away


 
I guess so...


----------

